
Inside Nintendo 64 (1997) - CrazedGeek
http://n64.icequake.net/mirror/www.white-tower.demon.co.uk/n64/
======
lordgilman
The N64 development manual and SDK leaked a few years ago. Here's the
documentation for the curious:
[http://level42.ca/projects/ultra64/Documentation/man/](http://level42.ca/projects/ultra64/Documentation/man/)

~~~
voltagex_
I wonder what the legality of using the manuals in homebrew and emulator
development is.

~~~
brigade
In the US, it's almost certainly illegal. (though admittedly very unlikely to
be prosecuted)

All materials used for RE must have been obtained legitimately, and as far as
I'm aware any legit way to obtain this sort of manual for console development
involves/involved signing an NDA.

------
RDeckard
Even the mirror of the mirror doesn't load for me. Here is a Google-cached
copy:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_aGYRQK...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:_aGYRQKt5AIJ:n64.icequake.net/mirror/www.white-
tower.demon.co.uk/n64/)

~~~
Sonicmouse
Cached wasn't working for me, here is a snapshot from the wayback machine:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140117054854/http://n64.icequa...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140117054854/http://n64.icequake.net/mirror/www.white-
tower.demon.co.uk/n64/)

------
DINKDINK
A video tear down with a knowledgeable electrical engineer: EEVblog #491 -
Nintendo 64 Game Console Teardown

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScicrgZwvg4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScicrgZwvg4)

~~~
bane
This guy's channel is absolutely full of amazing gems. All kinds of
retrocomputers with some pretty great commentary on the design of the
hardware.

~~~
DINKDINK
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333?feature=em-
subs_digest](https://www.youtube.com/user/bkraz333?feature=em-subs_digest)

is another very very good channel

------
eru
> Designed for 1024x768 resolution and Netscape Navigator 4

Wow, we come so far in so many ways, but screen resolution is not one of them.

~~~
sliverstorm
Nah, we _have_ come a long way in screen resolution. The pixel count goes up
by four when you double the resolution, and graphics hardware doesn't improve
_that_ fast.

It wasn't too long ago that 320x240 was a pretty normal resolution. At 1080p,
we have quintupled the number of pixels more than twice- from 76,800 to
2,073,600

~~~
fidotron
No, you're just old. 320x240 was normal, on cellphones, a damn long time ago.

Desktops (and game consoles) really haven't kept the pace with everything
else.

~~~
ekianjo
You guys who complain that it's taking too long to evolve don't seem to
realize you need to build new facilities every time you want to increase the
density of pixels. New factories take years to develop and years to get proper
ROI as well. There's not much incentive to build super high resolution LCDs,
it will cost much more to make, end up with massive reject rates, and nobody
will want to buy them at much higher prices anyway.

On top of that, I'd add that even if the resolution has not improved THAT much
over the past 5 years, we have made massive progress into having better
looking pictures out of LCDs and OLEDs - with much better contrast and refresh
rates. Ghosting is pretty much a thing of the past, and narrow angles of
vision as well (still not perfect but much better than 5-10 years ago).

------
gcp123
Love this.

